# Duyuru > Gündem >  istanbul toplantımıza davet

## axuliuma

*İstanbul toplantımıza davet*

Sitemizin dernekleşme ve daha somut adımlar atmak adına, 11 Kasım 2006 Cumartesi günü İstanbul da yapacağı toplantıya davetimizdir.

Sitemizin dernekleşme ve daha somut adımlar atmak adına, 11 Kasım 2006 Cumartesi günü İstanbul da yapacağı toplantıya davetimizdir.
ülkemizin içinde bulunduğu şartlar hepimizce bilinmektedir. 
Türkiye sömürge halinden, örtülü işgal haline sürüklenmektedir.

Mevcut iktidar ise, Türkiye ve Türk Milleti"nin çıkarlarını değil, AB ve ABD lobilerinin çıkarlarını gözetmektedir. Cumhuriyetin maddi manevi kazanımlarını - temellerini yıkmakta, kendilerini iktidara getiren çevrelere diyet borcu ödercesine, en değerli milli varlıklarımızı, limanlarımızı, geleceğimizi peşkeş çekmekte, talan etmektedir. 

AB ve ABD, ülkemize sömürge muamelesi yapmakla yetinmeyip, içerdeki işbirlikçileri ile birlikte, ulusal kimliğimize, Türklüğümüze, ordumuza, henüz teslim alamadıkları kurumlarımıza, bütün manevi - moral değerlerimize pervasızca saldırmaktadırlar. 

Artık bu kötü gidişe dur deme; Başta Ulu ünder Gazi Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK olmak üzere tüm şehit ve gazilerimizin emanetine sahip çıkma, onlara layık olma zamanı gelmiş, hatta geçmektedir. 

Küresel güçlerin ğ emperyalizmin - ülkemizi ve milletimizi bölmek için ortaya attığı ve nispeten başarılı olduğu sol - sağ, Alevi - Sünni, laik - dindar, liberal - muhafazakar, ulusalcı - milliyetçi oyununu bozup, aziz vatanımızı emperyalizmin pençesinden kurtaralım.

AMACIMIZ:
Her alanda ve tam bağımsız - tam egemen, kendisine ve kendi iç dinamiklerine güvenen, açlığın ğ fakirliğin ğ adaletsizliğin ğ hukuksuzluğun - eşitsizliğin olmadığı, tarımdan sanayiye planlı - programlı kalkınan, yeraltı ve yerüstü zenginliklerini dilediği gibi kullanabilen, demokratik, güçlü, bölgesinde ve dünyada söz sahibi bir TüRKİYE'de, başı dik şekilde Ne Mutlu Türküm Diyene diyebilmek, nesillerimizin geleceği ile ilgili kaygı duymadan, huzurlu bir şekilde yaşamaktır.

DEĞERLİ ARKADAşLAR,
şimdiye değin birbirini şahsen tanımayan, hiçbir siyasi parti ile gözükür yada gizli bir bağı bulunmayan, Kuvvai Milliye Sitesi etrafında kümelenmiş insanların, ğYeter artık! Bizlerde bu mücadelenin bir noktasında yer almak istiyoruzğ taleplerine karşılık olarak, 11 Kasım 2006 Cumartesi günü, İstanbul"da Gönül Birliği Toplantı Salonunda toplanmaya karar verdik. Tarihi bir sorumluluk kabul ettiğimiz toplantımıza, özellikle görev üstlenmek isteyen herkesi, sizleri bekliyoruz.

Lütfen çok önemli bulduğumuz, Biz değilsek kim, bu gün değilse ne zaman sorusuna sizde cevap arayınız?

NOTLAR
* Sitede yayınlanıp - tartışılmak üzere, somut - detaylı önerilerinizi, 
* Katılımcı veya Dinleyici statüsünde bulunmak isteyen arkadaşların, kişisel bilgilerini BURADAN bize ulaştırmalarını,
* Toplantı da görev almak isteyen arkadaşların, aynı yöntem ile kişisel bilgilerini ve görev almak istediği konuyu ulaştırmalarını rica ediyoruz. 
* Bu çağrının, siyasi bir parti veya kurumla ilgisi yoktur ve kendisinin de asla siyasallaşması, siyasal bir oluşuma katılması, dönüşmesi istenmemektedir.
* Toplantı kapalı salonda, halka açık, yasal olacaktır.
* Toplantıya Türk Bayrağı ve Atatürk resmi haricinde bayrak, flama, resim getirilmeyecektir.

Yer : Gönül Birliği Toplantı Salonu
Fevzi üakmak Cad. Ahmet Kocabüyük Sokak
Ziraat Bankası karşısı 23 / 4 Sefaköy / İSTANBUL
Tarih : 11 Kasım 2006 Cumartesi
Saat : 14:00

Katılımcılar : 
Sitemiz Yazarı Gazi Oktay Yıldırım
Sitemiz Yazarı Gazi Savaş Yücel
B.Hukuçular Birliği Yön.Kur. Baş. Av. Kemal Kerinçsiz
Sitemiz Yazarı Dr. Adil Serdar Saçan
Sitemiz Yazarı Ergün Poyraz
Sitemiz Yazarı Bekir üztürk
Sitemiz Yazarı Av. Dilek Ekmekçi
Sitemiz Yazarı üzlem Gökdem
Sitemiz Yazarı Fahri Yurtsever
Ve Temsilcilik Başvurusunda bulunan tüm gönüldaşlarımız.

[email protected]
www.kuvvaimilliye.net
0.505.4513129 ğ 24 saat
0.324.2218886 ğ Mesai Saatleri boyunca

----------

